# Left To Die In The Hospital



## MJS (Jul 1, 2008)

I recall a while back, a story about a man that was left for a very long period of time, outside an airport.  Well, here is a story about a woman who fell in a hospital, was left on the floor, and died.




> NEW YORK - City hospital officials agreed in court Tuesday to implement reforms at a psychiatric ward where surveillance footage showed a woman falling from her chair, writhing on the floor and dying as workers failed to help for more than an hour.
> Esmin Green, 49, had been waiting in the emergency room for nearly 24 hours when she toppled from her seat at 5:32 a.m. on June 19, falling face down on the floor.
> She was dead by 6:35, when someone on the medical staff, flagged down by a person in the waiting room, finally approached, nudged Green with her foot, and gently prodded her shoulder, as if to wake her. The staffer then left and returned with someone wearing a white lab coat who examined her and summoned help.


 
How the hell can something like this happen?  I mean, with everyone walking by, nobody noticed this, and the thought that something may be seriously wrong, never entered their mind?  Simply amazing.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll do you one better.  A woman died on the ER floor of King/Drew hospital in Los Angeles.  She was bleeding out on the floor and the hospital workers refused to help.  Two calls placed to 911 were denied, one from the boyfriend, the other from a bystander, because the woman was already in a hospital.

"The dispatcher refused to call paramedics and told the woman that she should contact hospital supervisors &#8220;and let them know&#8221; if she is unhappy."

"&#8220;May God strike you too for acting the way you just acted,&#8221; the woman said finally.

&#8220;No, negative ma&#8217;am, you&#8217;re the one,&#8221; he said."

Sadly, this isn't the only such incident for one of the worst hospitals in LA.  I wonder to what level of numbness those workers must have dropped to in order to refuse to help a bleeding woman.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2008)

**** ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 2, 2008)

That about says it as well as anything, Georgia .


----------



## MJS (Jul 2, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> I'll do you one better. A woman died on the ER floor of King/Drew hospital in Los Angeles. She was bleeding out on the floor and the hospital workers refused to help. Two calls placed to 911 were denied, one from the boyfriend, the other from a bystander, because the woman was already in a hospital.
> 
> "The dispatcher refused to call paramedics and told the woman that she should contact hospital supervisors and let them know if she is unhappy."
> 
> ...


 
Thats really sad and really disgusting to think that nobody offered any help.  At the least, you'd think, being in a hospital, if they were getting more people than they could handle, that they'd divert others to other area hospitals.


----------



## MJS (Jul 2, 2008)

This reminds me of an article that I posted on here about a guy that was hit by a car and nobody offered any help.  People just looked, slowed down and kept going, etc.  I can understand some people not wanting to get involved for various reasons.  I mean, I take calls from people all the time reporting incidents in progress, and they dont want to give their name, for fear of retaliation, etc.  But, all that aside, at least they're calling.  

So, you see someone laying on the floor, if you don't feel confortable offering first aid, etc., at the least, call someone or bring this to someones attention.  I don't feel comfortable enough to give medical treatment to someone, but you can bet I'd be calling for help.  I really don't think I could live with myself afterwards, if I just kept walking on by.


----------



## Drac (Jul 2, 2008)

MJS said:


> This reminds me of an article that I posted on here about a guy that was hit by a car and nobody offered any help. People just looked, slowed down and kept going, etc.


 
I remember the article an the incident...



MJS said:


> can understand some people not wanting to get involved for various reasons. I mean, I take calls from people all the time reporting incidents in progress, and they dont want to give their name, for fear of retaliation, etc. But, all that aside, at least they're calling.


 
I respond to those calls, it can be very frustrating at times





MJS said:


> So, you see someone laying on the floor, if you don't feel confortable offering first aid, etc., at the least, call someone or bring this to someones attention. I don't feel comfortable enough to give medical treatment to someone, but you can bet I'd be calling for help. I really don't think I could live with myself afterwards, if I just kept walking on by.


 
..Well said MJS..


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 2, 2008)

What the articles never explained is _why_ none of the staff helped, esp. the case where the woman was actually talking while she bled to death? Was there some kind of racial prejudice at work? I really can't think of a reason that would be justified, but all the same I'd like to hear an explanation.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 2, 2008)

the woman here was in a pshy ward.... its hard to help theses people and its hard to know if they are *really* in trouble or just sleeping or being difficult. However they should NOT have falsified papers and they should have atleast checked in on her while she was laying there if it was a case of her throwing a  "tantrum" of sorts.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2008)

The people who treated the ones who died in the manner that they did... need to be remembered... so that *they* can be ignored til death as well.


----------

